# Chicago Restaurant Show..



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

How many people here are planning on attending the Chicago Restaurant Show next week? Maybe we could get an informal Chef Talk gathering together if there is enough interest.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

The resort is hopping so I will be stuck in Wisconsin, unfortunately.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

So is for real guys no one here in the community is attending the restaurant show? I will be there on Saturday and it would be great to meet up with others from the ChefTalk community.


----------

